
Bolsonaro Doubles Down on Denialism - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/36020f3c-cf50-427b-a83a-bda122bec593
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/PFF6l](https://archive.is/PFF6l)

